# Best RTA for nickel builds



## Heinrich (8/7/15)

Hi All

I would like to get some opinions for the best RTA for Nickel builds


----------



## Yiannaki (8/7/15)

Heinrich said:


> Hi All
> 
> I would like to get some opinions for the best RTA for Nickel builds


In my experience so far it would be: 

- Lemo 2 
- Subtank Mini

The goliath 2 also seems very promising as it supports a single coil build.

I have tried some dual nickel builds in other RTAs but haven't enjoyed them as much in comparison to the single coil builds. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Spikester (8/7/15)

Well i use the EHpro Epoch D1 with dual 12 wrap 28awg ni200 @0.09ohm and the flavor and vapor on the IPV4 is amazing, only downside to that tank is the build deck is quite small so it does get a bit hard to build at times, if you looking at dual coil builds I'd look at that or the Billow V2 which has the same 4 post deck. Just my opinion...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (8/7/15)

ive been asking this question a long time now. the lemo wasnt all that great for me now. Im jst waiting to test a subtank. And my goblin mini will be getting a nickel build soon too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heinrich (8/7/15)

I am quite interested in the goblin mini, thinking of a single coil build but I would like to get in the range of 0.05 - 0.1 ohm.
a building deck which isn't to hard but most important to be in flavour.


----------



## Heinrich (8/7/15)

maybe @Sir Vape can share some light with the goblin mini with nickel?


----------



## stevie g (8/7/15)

my vote is Lemo 2 been using solely with nickel for a month plus and it is a fantastic vape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/7/15)

The Goliath V1 also works quite well.







Can single coil too if you build between the post holes.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Heinrich (8/7/15)

Looks good @baksteen8168 !! what gauge wire? how many wraps and your resistance?


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/7/15)

Heinrich said:


> Looks good @baksteen8168 !! what gauge wire? how many wraps and your resistance?


28G - 12 wraps (on both coils obviously) - 0.06 Ohm


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/7/15)

Space is limited, but as you can see, it is possible. Can maybe fit 3 or 4 more wraps in...

Ah, and it is 2.4mm coils


----------



## Heinrich (8/7/15)

where did you buy the goliath?


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/7/15)

Heinrich said:


> where did you buy the goliath?


Sad to say, but FastTech. I unfortunately missed the authentic batch because the vendor that was going to import them was not able to get them in the end, so these are clones. They do work well though.

https://www.fasttech.com/products/2300900


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/7/15)

Heinrich said:


> where did you buy the goliath?


Just be warned if you are planning on getting the same one. The juice control bit is very, and I mean VERY, tight. Will maybe try to shave off a bit from the control ring and see if it turns easier after that, but I don't really use it so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Heinrich (8/7/15)

damn ok, rather not FT but thanks bud


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/7/15)

No problem. There are vendors with pre-orders open for the V2. 

Otherwise the billow v2 seems like a good tank. Waiting for MR taxman to give me the go ahead (refund) to get me one of those.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaizer (8/7/15)

The Cthulhu should also be good tank to work with. With Kanthal it performs very well imo. Cant say much about nickel as I gave up on TC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mario (8/7/15)

Built the exact same Nickel build on the Subtank Mini and Delta II and the Delta II blows the Subtank Mini clear out of the water on flavour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

